# Does Beer contain female hormones???



## matts (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry Ladies, I had to do this...

*This is a worry................*
*





*
* Beer contains female hormones. 
Last month, Wits University and Royal Australia University scientists released the results of a recent analysis that revealed the presence of female hormones in beer. *

*Men should take a concerned look at their beer consumption. *
*The theory is that beer contains female hormones (hops contain Phytoestrogens) and that by drinking enough beer, men turn into women.*

*To test the theory, 100 men drank 8 pints of beer each within a 1 hour period.*

*





*
*It was then observed that 100% of the test subjects : *
*




*_*1) Argued over nothing. *_
*




*_*2) Refused to apologize when obviously wrong. *_
_*3) Gained weight. *_
_*4) Talked excessively without making sense. *_

* 5) Became overly emotional *

* 6) Couldn't drive. *

* 7) Failed to think rationally. *

* 8) Had to sit down while urinating. *

_*No further testing was considered necessary. *_
*Send this to the men you know, to warn them about drinking too much beer




! *


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Good one!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmmm, you might have something there Matt.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

